

Bitbucket Down - middleman90
http://status.bitbucket.org/#06-03-2014

======
anton_gogolev
Still no information neither on Twitter nor on
[https://status.bitbucket.org](https://status.bitbucket.org)

~~~
patrickaljord
There is now on status at least but no word on twitter yet.

~~~
noir_lord
The status page is also serving and invalid certificate (wrong domain).

Looks like a fun day at Bitbucket HQ.

------
Ryel
Today was a bad day to send my proposal for introducing bitbucket to my new
company X_X

------
nwatson
looks like it's back, at least for browsing repositories

